# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Τhe radioboard.com  (Forum)

## p.gabr

Aν και έχω εμπλακεί αρκετά με το πρώτο στάδιό των ηλεκτρονικών και της ραδιοφωνίας  γενικότερα   , ειλικρινά εδώ πιάστηκα αγράμματος 
 Ενα forum σε υπολειτουργία πλέον, προσφέρει φοβέρες γνώσεις και κατασκευές  
 Χαρείτε το , είμαι σίγουρος πως θα το βάλετε σε μια άκρη 

9-12-2015 8-03-23 μμ.jpg



http://theradioboard.com/rb/viewtopi...1f83191d4e52bf


EDIT
Κάτι που τώρα βρήκα εκεί

9-12-2015 8-48-14 μμ.jpg

----------

Ακρίτας (09-12-15), 

agis68 (09-12-15), 

Antonis12 (09-12-15), 

GeorgeVita (09-12-15), 

goulf (09-12-15), 

hariskar (09-01-16)

----------

